# Bullets on Back Order



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I ordere d2000 124 JHP's from Precision Delta on 2-5-2013. with a 2-3 week wait.
It went to 8 weeks overnight, then to 10-12 weeks or more, now it's a 16 or more week wait. By the middle of June maybe I will see some bullets.

Since PD supply LE's I suspect they have ordered a bunch, but that's my tinfoil shrinking and getting a bit tight on the old melon.

New ammo is a 4-5 month or more wait.Save your ammo, this is getting interesting


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No more burning up a 1000 rounds on a weekend for a while for sure.
Using bore sight more often to get zero close before going out side with any changes.
Just acquired 1000 5.56 though a private sale from a friend


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I ordered some 9mm 124 gr FMJ and some 45 ACP 230 gr FMJ from Precision Delta on 1/3/2013 and got them on 1/24/2013. I have an order now for the same calibers from but lead cast from Friendswood Bullets that I ordered on 2/6/2013 and today got word my order will be shipped Monday. So it is basically the crazy buying right now and something though I feel they should of know it was coming but didn't plan on or wanting to run up their prices over time.

Luckily I do plan ahead so none of these will effect my shooting at all since I have a few thousand bullets in every caliber I shoot. These where something I was just wanting to try though I still buy in 500 min and 2000 max lots.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Agree,
Right now I'm only shooting what I have an abundance of or can easily replace. It seems as soon as I put something on back order I'll find it available somewhere else or wind up waiting forever for the item to arrive.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was going to offload some 500- 9mm at the gunshow for a nice profit, but I'm rethinking that logic now.

A fellow at BrianEnos, claims the order for 124JHP,s he placed at PD on 1-8-2013, shipped on 2-28-2-13, you got yours in before the rush or someone is fibbing.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I was going to offload some 500- 9mm at the gunshow for a nice profit, but I'm rethinking that logic now.
> 
> A fellow at BrianEnos, claims the order for 124JHP,s he placed at PD on 1-8-2013, shipped on 2-28-2-13, you got yours in before the rush or someone is fibbing.


If someone is it isn't me as I keep all orders in a spread sheet and when I order I put in the date and when they arrive I log that and move it to a purchased folder. I'm anal retentive about keeping records of all purchases as well as bullet loads I work up. But to be fair perhaps the fact I got in 2 days earlier made a difference in that they had them going at that time then took them off line to load another before coming back.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> I'm only plinking with a .22 for now---might stop doing that and borrow my grandson's BB gun


I have a bad problem with Sparrows in my pole barn. Plinking with a DD gun can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I would not buy any ammo now unless it was available at pre-panic prices. I have only bought some 30-06, which had not been marked up from before the latest panic.

I have literally spent years stocking up on factory ammo (I have no time to reload, and even less patience) so I have everything I need, plus some extras.

I decided to do an inventory of what I have on hand, and it convinced me I do not need to buy any more ammo - which, right now, is a real good thing....


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

I've went by Sportsmans Warehouse Wed afternoon in Lexington Ky and bought 300 .308 bullets....and 16 pounds of powder and a case of primers (10,000). They were 130 grain Speer HPTNT and 125 Grain Sierra SP's but hey thats what I shoot!

If they are out at the store check out the website!...quite a few bullets in stock several times a week 
Have 400 coming in next week....already been shipped yesterday and have tracking numbers
!

Headed to the trap range....sporting clays range and rifle range tomorrow bright and early!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My Walmart connection fell throu, I have had some luck, but 9mm and 22 are "the houndstooth" as the salesman at the gunshop told me. I havent heard the term before, but Im pretty sure it means hard to find...
I have added alerts to all my sites, and hopefully, when emails do arrive, with me on nightshift, Ill be able to get more.
Yes, I am paying a little more for some than i would like, but, i do have some of the ammo needed for all my calibers. Not enough to just go have fun, but I do have to help my fiance get ready for qualifications.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not going to run low on any ammo, even though I have gotten rid of a bit.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

SSGT said:


> I've went by Sportsmans Warehouse Wed afternoon in Lexington Ky and bought 300 .308 bullets....and 16 pounds of powder and a case of primers (10,000). They were 130 grain Speer HPTNT and 125 Grain Sierra SP's but hey thats what I shoot!
> 
> If they are out at the store check out the website!...quite a few bullets in stock several times a week
> Have 400 coming in next week....already been shipped yesterday and have tracking numbers
> ...


I also live in Lexington and will have to make a trip back to Sportsmans Warehouse soon. I need some more primers and a couple of powders I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

just got back from a LGS and scored 2 Winchester 100 round 165g FMJ value packs of 40 S&W and a 325 pack of 22LR for a total of $75. I got the last 2 value packs and they were limiting the 22LR sales to one can per customer. I just got lucky.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good deal, here's a disturbing link that may have some bearing on the tinfoil shortage as well as ammo.

http://www.un.org/disarmament/

Yes that UN as in United Nations


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> I would not buy any ammo now unless it was available at pre-panic prices. I have only bought some 30-06, which had not been marked up from before the latest panic.
> 
> I have literally spent years stocking up on factory ammo (I have no time to reload, and even less patience) so I have everything I need, plus some extras.
> 
> I decided to do an inventory of what I have on hand, and it convinced me I do not need to buy any more ammo - which, right now, is a real good thing....


I too have built up my ammo stocks over the years, It's simply the best way to keep ammo on hand and not run short during periods of panic buying.

Kudus to you...thats the way it's done folks! Now if we can just convince the glassy eyed panic buying sheep to park their pallet jacks we just might see ammo back on the shelves....lol


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I too have built up my ammo stocks over the years, It's simply the best way to keep ammo on hand and not run short during periods of panic buying.
> 
> Kudus to you...thats the way it's done folks! Now if we can just convince the glassy eyed panic buying sheep to park their pallet jacks we just might see ammo back on the shelves....lol


Have a big stock of everything I shoot here...probably a couple of years worth and I shoot several days a week. I'm still looking and putting back during these times as well....Probably wont stop till I'm dead LOL!

SSGT DON'T DO AMMO / RELOADING SHORTAGES!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I'm only plinking with a .22 for now---might stop doing that and borrow my grandson's BB gun


Oh thats just great! Now there will be a run on 177 BB's lol! I guess maybe thats not so funny as that could be next!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Right now I have a rule...
Buy ammo FIRST, then only shoot HALF of what you were able to buy.

If I pick up 100 to 200 rounds here and there, I can keep increasing the supply while maintaining practice.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Oh thats just great! Now there will be a run on 177 BB's lol! I guess maybe thats not so funny as that could be next!


It might be!
Johnny Carson cracked a joke about the Navy experiencing a TP shortage...and the next day people stripped the shelve bare of TP. Then there was the run on duct tape and visqueen. One never knows what will become the next must have item...lol


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Right now I have a rule...
> Buy ammo FIRST, then only shoot HALF of what you were able to buy.
> 
> If I pick up 100 to 200 rounds here and there, I can keep increasing the supply while maintaining practice.


I buy $1500 to $3000 at a time when they have it lol! Usualy once a month.....There is no way I can shoot half...most of my guns are bolt action Varminter Bull Barrels!~


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm shooting a lot of Black powder and with ammo manufactures saying that their 5 years behind, I'm hoarding not shooting.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> When the DHS was stood up there was no shortage, you would think the initial startup getting everyone online and qualified could or should have created even a small shortage ?


A lot of that is because when we set up DHS in its original format under Bush Jr, DHS wasnt labeling many of its own citizens as Domestic Terrorist and the Government wasnt arming them to the teeth with Guns, Ammunition, Drones, Up Armored Humv's and APC's! Its only a matter of time before they have offensively armed Helo's and M1 Abrams Tanks too! DHS has changed its "mission" in the last 4 years considerably...becoming more and more like a modern day Hitlers Gestopo.


----------

